# Tickets for Eventing



## royanne (25 June 2012)

Hi there, newbie here.

Does anyone know when and if the eventing tickets will come back on sale. I'm pulling my hair out as I'm soo desperate to go. thanks in advance


----------



## Swirlymurphy (25 June 2012)

I think they're all sold out - certainly in the UK.  You may find some other foreign sites still have some but they're probably part of a package and exhorbitantly priced!


----------

